# Missed 2019 Tax Filing Deadline



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

I am a US citizen residing overseas. I missed 2019 tax filing deadline, and most likely I will have a refund since I made a large over-payment with form-4868 (March-2020). I understand that IRS eFile system is currently shut down for its annual maintenance. 

*Questions:*
1. Is it better to immediately file a paper return OR wait for the eFile system to re-open?
2. When is the eFile system expected to re-open?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

File a paper return now. When the eFile system re-opens, it will be for the current filing year (i.e. 2020) - not for filing late returns for 2019.

eFile usually opens up around the end of January, maybe early February for the new tax filing season.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought current year and last 2 years can be eFiled.





__





Frequently Asked Questions for 1040 Modernized e File | Internal Revenue Service


FAQ's for 1040 MeF




www.irs.gov










IRS e-File Shutdown for Individual Returns - November 21 - AVZ


The IRS has announced that the 1040 e-file system will be taken off-line to perform annual system maintenance in preparation for the upcoming filing season. The last day in 2020 to e-file 2019 Federal and State Individual tax returns is Saturday, November 21, 2020. Note: e-Filing for tax year...



www.avz.com




.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

That's a new wrinkle in the system as far as I know. In any event, the e-filing system usually doesn't come back up for the new year until the end of January or later. (Depends on how you're e-filing - through a tax preparer, using tax preparation software or using the IRS Free file fillable forms.)


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Efiling will be done by a tax preparer using a tax preparation software.

I thought with Covid & IRS backlog, eFile would be faster than a paper return (even if eFile re-opens Feb-2021).


----------

